# Une comptine... une chanson



## WUPPIE

Buenas tardes a todos.

Se habla de que el niño colabore en alguna tarea, convirtiéndola un poco en un juego.

Fuente: _*La discipline un jeu d'enfants*_

_Si le plaisir est de la partie, si la tâche devient un jeu, il est facile d'obtenir collaboration: une comptine pour s'habiller, une chanson pour ranger..._
Si se echa mano de la diversión (si interviene), si la tarea se convierte en un juego (...) una cancioncilla para vestirse (¿una canción de corro? ¿una cantinela?), una canción para poner orden...

Lo que no sé es cómo traducir ambas con su matiz de diferencia, sin tener que recurrir a varias palabras.

Agradeceré mucho vuestra ayuda u opinión.

Wuppie


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Se suele traducir por "canción infantil" lo que no ayuda. A lo mejor: "cancioncilla". Cantinella no encaja.

También puede consultar este hilo:http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=873215


----------



## WUPPIE

Buenos, días, Tina, y gracias por tu respuesta.

No llega a ser una solución. El hilo que me indicas ya lo había consultado. Pero lo que se refiere a denominar cada una de las palabras, realmente, sin caer en la repetición (cancioncilla-canción), no está resuelto. Que la madre y el niño canten, durante una tarea, una cancioncilla, y durante otra, una canción, se ve como repetitivo en español. En francés, no lo sé.

A lo peor no encuentro el modo...
Un saludo
Wuppie


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Hola,

A las malas, y cayendo más del lado de la solución que de la traducción:

Una(s) rima(s) ...

Se pierde la música, pero por otro lado es difícil imaginar a un adulto recitando rimas a un niño sin 'musiquilla' de por medio...

Saludos

Edit: ¿una tonadilla?


----------



## WUPPIE

Hola, Ming Dang Go (recordaba alguna intervención tuya de hace varios meses).

 Para mí lo importante es adecuarme a lo que dice la autora, pero tropiezo con el problema de la repetición (cancioncilla-canción). 
 Aún no puedo solucionarlo. Nadie ha sacado su varita mágica.
 Tonadillas no me "pega", y rimas, como tú dices, excluye la música.

 Agradezco tu aportación, que no desprecio.
 Saludos
 Wuppie


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Hola,

Si, es difícil.
Haznos saber la solución que encuentres, será un buen aporte.

En cuanto a tonadilla, creo que puede caber, no todas las tonadillas tienen porqué ser populares o estar escritas por compositores, y guardarías la estructura del texto francés. Sin embargo es verdad que no es "la" traducción. Suerte.

Saludos.


----------



## WUPPIE

WUPPIE said:


> Buenas tardes a todos.
> 
> Se habla de que el niño colabore en alguna tarea, convirtiéndola un poco en un juego.
> 
> Fuente: _*La discipline un jeu d'enfants*_
> 
> _Si le plaisir est de la partie, si la tâche devient un jeu, il est facile d'obtenir collaboration: une comptine pour s'habiller, une chanson pour ranger..._
> Si se echa mano de la diversión (si interviene), si la tarea se convierte en un juego (...) una cancioncilla para vestirse (¿una canción de corro? ¿una cantinela?), una canción para poner orden...
> 
> Lo que no sé es cómo traducir ambas con su matiz de diferencia, sin tener que recurrir a varias palabras.


 W. (no sé si he hecho bien el mecanismo de reproducción de mi mensaje original)

*A Ming Dang Go:*
Muchas gracias. Puedo traducir, con el esmero que pueda, para no quedar empantanada, pero no doy con el quid. ¿Tú crees que "tonadilla" es propio del francés?
Se me ha ocurrido (y no me gusta tampoco): *Una canción infantil para vestirse. Canturrear una melodía para poner orden...*

 No es buena aportación para nadie, lo sé. Pero no cierro mi pregunta precisamente por eso.
Saludo agradecido
Wuppie


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Une comptine también (y a la base) es esto:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=873278

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## WUPPIE

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> Une comptine también (y a la base) es esto:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=873278
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
¡Ay, Gevy, gracias, pero no puedo poner en vez de una *comptine* un pito pito gorgorito! No es eso lo que pide el texto.
¿Lo ves tú así?
Bueno, pero te agradezco tu sugerencia.
Bisous
Wuppi


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Hola,

Tal vez la mejor solución sea pasar al foro de español. Especificando todo lo que hemos aprendido sobre comptine, seguro que alguien encuentra una solcuión (yo apuesto ya mismo por tonadilla, jajajaja, de perdidos al río).

Lo escribiría yo, que ya me pica la curiosidad, pero no tengo tiempo, hoy al menos, para redactar un buen mensaje. 

Saludos y suerte.
MDG


----------



## Gévy

Hola Wuppie:

No, no te sugería que pusieras eso en traducción, solo para que veas con más claridad el tipo de canción que es. 

Si fuera tú traduciría por : "una cancioncilla para ...,  otra para.."

Y es que no es más que eso.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## WUPPIE

Gévy said:


> Hola Wuppie:
> 
> No, no te sugería que pusieras eso en traducción, solo para que veas con más claridad el tipo de canción que es.
> 
> Si fuera tú traduciría por : "una cancioncilla para ..., otra para.."
> 
> Y es que no es más que eso.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
Mira Gévy, esto es magnífico: "*una cancioncilla para ..., otra para.." *Rápida y eficaz.
No lo pienso más, porque me gusta.
Lo que sugiere Ming Dang Go, llevarlo al foro de español, supone alargar mucho la espera y tampoco confío mucho.
Gracias a los dos.
Wuppie


----------



## totor

No recuerdo haberme cruzado antes con esta palabra, y ¡vaya que es difícil encontrarle una equivalencia!

_…lorsqu'on se tourne vers des genres qui, pour être souvent qualifiés de "mineurs", n'en sont pas moins présents dans toutes les "littératures" du monde : prières, exhortations, proverbes, devinettes, comptines…*_

* Tzvetan Todorov, _Les genres du discours._

Pero en todo caso, y teniendo en cuenta que no me encuentro ante el problema específico de Wuppie, me inclino por la sugerencia de Ming Dang Go:


Ming Dang Go said:


> ¿una tonadilla?


----------



## WUPPIE

totor said:


> No recuerdo haberme cruzado antes con esta palabra, y ¡vaya que es difícil encontrarle una equivalencia!
> 
> _…lorsqu'on se tourne vers des genres qui, pour être souvent qualifiés de "mineurs", n'en sont pas moins présents dans toutes les "littératures" du monde : prières, exhortations, proverbes, devinettes, comptines…*_
> 
> * Tzvetan Todorov, _Les genres du discours._
> 
> Pero en todo caso, y teniendo en cuenta que no me encuentro ante el problema específico de Wuppie, me inclino por la sugerencia de Ming Dang Go:



Gracias, amigos.
El texto ya fue traducido en su día, pero me alegra comprobar que "el coronel sí tiene quien le escriba".

Un abrazo a todos
Wuppie


----------



## totor

Lo que no dices es cómo has resuelto el problema, Wuppie.


----------



## Lexinauta

¿'Canciones infantiles' no te serviría?


----------



## totor

Lexinauta said:


> ¿'Canciones infantiles' no te sirviría?



Como servir, serviría (hasta cierto punto), porque se trata de una mera enumeración, Lexi.

Que yo sepa, no existe en español ninguna equivalencia. Sí muchos ejemplos de "comptines", pero ninguna equivalencia.

Fijate lo que dice el CNRTL:


> Chanson enfantine au rythme scandé servant à déterminer le rôle des participants à un jeu.



Como cuando yo era chico y decíamos "una, doli, teli, catoli", o "pisa pisuela sabor de ciruela" (o algo por el estilo).

No son canciones infantiles.

Canciones infantiles son las de María Elena Walsh y de muchos más.

El problema en mi texto es que a lo que se refiere Todorov es a esos géneros menores que están "incluidos" en un texto determinado, por ejemplo en una novela.


----------



## Lexinauta

...Pero la misma definición que citás comienza: 'canción infantil...'
Otra palabra que tenemos es *'retahíla'*, aunque no sé...


----------



## totor

Lexinauta said:


> ...Pero la misma definición que citás comienza: 'canción infantil...'
> Otra palabra que tenemos es *'retahíla'*, aunque no sé...



Pero es una canción infantil muy específica, Lexi, no una canción infantil cualquiera.

Por eso hice la diferencia con las canciones de M.E.W.

Y "retahíla" es una sucesión de cosas que se enumeran pero que no tiene ningún ritmo ni rima.

En mi caso específico no es muy problemático, pero si el texto requiere una definición precisa, me temo que habría que hacer una larga paráfrasis, o simplemente definirla con todas las palabras  .


----------



## WUPPIE

Totor, hace un año de aquello.
Al final me decidí por

"...Una cancioncilla para vestirse; poner orden canturreando una melodía."

Me permito decir que me premiaron con el Nobel de traducciones.

Gracias y un abrazo.
Wuppie


----------



## totor

WUPPIE said:


> "...Una cancioncilla para vestirse; poner orden canturreando una melodía."



Una de las genialidades de WR, Wuppie, es que los hilos están vinculados con el diccionario (así llegué yo, como igualmente lo harán quienes en el futuro se interesen por las palabras que figuran en el asunto, "comptine" y "chanson").

Por lo tanto, siempre conviene poner de manifiesto tu decisión final, como te sugirió en su momento Ming Dang Go:


Ming Dang Go said:


> Haznos saber la solución que encuentres, será un buen aporte.



Y por lo que respecta al Nobel, la verdad que me alegro mucho.

Lástima que no nos invitaste a la entrega del premio  .

¡Imagínate la barra que habrías tenido!


----------



## totor

Ahora que estoy en la fase de corrección y vuelvo a encontrarme con la frase que di en el # 13, me parece que los tiros van más por el lado de


Lexinauta said:


> 'Canciones infantiles'


que de "tonadilla".

Sin embargo, no me convence lo de "canciones" (porque la verdad es que no lo son).

¿Versos infantiles?


----------



## Lexinauta

Se me ocurre, como muy general y sin compromiso, *'composiciones infantiles'*.


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Me parece que *retahílas* es el término adecuado (lo proponía Lexi más arriba), aunque la RAE no tenga definido específicamente la acepción que nos interesa, parece que sí corresponden a nuestras comptines.

retahílas para sortear juegos
canciones infantiles y retahílas



> Las retahílas son expresiones infantiles que se repiten en los juegos y en las relaciones cotidianas de los niños.
> Pertenecen a la tradición oral popular, por lo que hay muchas  diferencias de unos países a otros y dentro del mismo país de unas  regiones a otras.
> Las hay de muchos tipos: para sortear juegos, para curar una herida,  para contestar a un niño que insulta o que no invita o que te llama  mentiroso, etc.
> http://www.elhuevodechocolate.com/retahilas.html


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Me llama la atención lo que dijiste antes acerca de la retahíla, Lexi.

Estuve viendo otros hilos sobre el tema, y en los dos links que pone Tximeleta se habla de "retahíla", como si ésa fuese la traducción exacta de comptine.

Sin embargo, fijate lo que dice el DRAE de retahíla:


> Serie de muchas cosas que están, suceden o se mencionan por su orden.



y el Clave


> Serie o conjunto de elementos que están, suceden o se mencionan uno tras otro



Vale decir, en ningún lado dice que hay una acepción que remite a cánticos que se utilizan para designar al niño que se libra o al que queda.


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> Me parece que *retahílas* es el término adecuado (lo proponía Lexi más arriba), aunque la RAE no tenga definido específicamente la acepción que nos interesa, parece que sí corresponden a nuestras comptines.
> 
> retahílas para sortear juegos
> canciones infantiles y retahílas


Tiens, tiens, tiens !

No había visto tu post cuando puse el mío, Gévy, pero parece que entonces ésa sí es la traducción exacta de comptine (aunque los diccionarios no la recojan)  .


----------



## Lexinauta

En la entrada de 'retahíla' de la Enciclopedia Jackson encontré, como ejemplo de uso, la siguiente cita de Jovellanos:
'Los estribillos con que se alternan estas coplas son una especie de retahíla que nunca he podido entender, etc.'


----------



## totor

Otra referencia.

¡Gracias, Lexi!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Acabo de encontrar: 
- letrilla infantil


> Definicón RAE*
> 1.* f. Composición poética de versos cortos que suele ponerse en música. *
> 2.* f.  Composición poética, amorosa, festiva o satírica, que se divide en  estrofas, al fin de cada una de las cuales se repite ordinariamente como  estribillo el pensamiento o concepto general de la composición,  expresado con brevedad.


Y en esta página empleado en una definición:





> popular letrilla infantil que comienza "Pico- pico, malorico, quién te dio tamaño pico...".


También aquí, página 40:





> en la letrilla infantil "Rabia, rabiña, / que tengo una piña, / con muchos piñones / y tú no los comes",


Por los ejemplos de las canciones parece corresponder a la _comptine_. Ahora bien, estas dos páginas son de la Islas Afortunadas y en 30 años de presencia en España lo encontré por primera vez en "El lector de Julio Verne", de Almudena Grandes.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> letrilla infantil


Ésa era la idea en mi post # 22, Martine:


totor said:


> ¿Versos infantiles?


Pero en mi traducción de Todorov me incliné por la propuesta de Lexinauta y Gévy, que según sus sabios consejos parecen más canónicas que 'letrilla' (o verso, en castellano rioplatense  ).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola totor:

Solo quería dar constancia de que por lo menos en una región _comptine_ y _letrilla infantil_ parecen referirse a lo mismo; como ya expliqué (pero veo que no he sido clara), no lo conocía.


----------



## totor

Discúlpame, Martine, tal vez el que no fue claro fui yo.

Se trata de una palabra que no parece tener una traducción 'oficial', digamos (como tantas otras), y entonces uno ha de atenerse a los términos que dicta el uso.

Según tu post, uno de esos términos es evidentemente el de 'letrilla', y tú lo has demostrado con pruebas fehacientes, mientras que yo (en mi post # 22) sólo lo sugería sin fundamento alguno.

En este caso, sólo emito una opinión: 'parece más canónica'.

Y gracias por tu aporte.


----------

